# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Faqe per ebooks

## zeus

Pershendetje!
Dini ndonje faqe per ebooks?
Me duhen libra relativisht te rinj, te pakten 2-3 vitet e fundit.

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

http://it-ebooks.info | http://ebooks-it.org | http://it-ebooks24.com | http://www.freebookspot.es | http://learnbb.net

----------


## Kriper.al

www.kriper.al ka disa libra shqip ( fondi pasurohet periodikisht)

----------

